# Practical Reptile Keeping Magazine - What do you want to see included?



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I'm interested to know what aspects of the magazine people find particularly useful/enjoyable and what people would like to see more of? You can vote for more than one choice.

Also does anybody have any specific ideas about articles they would particularly like to see inlcuded in future issues?


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

loving the genetics part of the mag!! Am SLOWLY getting to grips with the whole genetics thing so has been a great help and easy to read!! Otherwise am interseted in ''different or rare species'' if that could be convered :Na_Na_Na_Na: Them knob-tailed geckos in this months were pretty cool!! :devil:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I would like to see foam background and viv enclosure tutorials which are really good.
Also what I would like to see much less of is an advert on nearly every other page, almost as bad as American reptile magazines.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> I would like to see foam background and viv enclosure tutorials which are really good.
> Also what I would like to see much less of is an advert on nearly every other page, almost as bad as American reptile magazines.


aye but that keeps the cost down, hardly any ads means a much more expensive magazine.

Though I think having a few pages at the end totally full of ads and no ads until then, might make it less intrusive?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't really want to see leopard geckos and beardies, corn snakes and the same old things.

I think that it would be really good of there was every issue, a rare/less common species kept in captivity. Or something with a bit of mystery about it, if that makes sense?


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Does anybody have any suggestions for specific species? I.e., something you've always been interested in but can't seem to find a good article on? I'd be interested to see pieces about blue-tailed and green tree monitors for one, and maybe some of the other chameleon species like parsons and pygmies.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd be really interested in Boelen's pythons, I know there not very often kept, but it would be really interesting to read about them


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Like to see issues covered which for some, may appear contentious;
ie1. Hatchling Terrapin trade?
2. Tortoise Farms?
3. Reptile Farming in general?
4. Modern Reptile Keeping; a road to domestication?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i like it but as everyone says less adverts plz, every other page is full of adverts and it puts me off the mag to be honest i just flick thru and think "yeh more ads" and dont read it all as its just off putting realy


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

i would like to see 
1. classifieds page.
2. the magazine in sections snakes/lizards/torts etc/inverts/anphibians etc etc etc
3. not less adverts but more content therefore it would not seem as add heavy to be fair the magazine is ok but theres loads of scope for improvement and 10 or so more pages of content would be a bonus
4. more interviews with breaders keepers and shops
5 how too's 
6. a basic husbandry section 
7. more Q,A


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> aye but that keeps the cost down, hardly any ads means a much more expensive magazine.
> 
> Though I think having a few pages at the end totally full of ads and no ads until then, might make it less intrusive?



Yeah that's what I was meaning as long as they dont go down the same route DVD Review went with sex line ads as there was no place for it. Ads reptile related at the end without cutting inbetween articles and pictures.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Basic husbandry is the one i would most like to see, even for the most easy species.
One thing that you never see in any mag is cage set up. I dont mean logs branches ect, i mean detailed descriptions of of how to set up a viv, rack, tort table. pics of where to put heating, lighting, probe censor's ect.
Lots of new comers get very confused with this, i have been to help a few people on many occasions that wherent sure or were having troubles getting temps.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

i would like to see an amphibian article not written by dartfrog and designed around the products that only they sell!

how about shop tours like in practical fishkeeping? i'm always after a full list of what rep stores are where whenever i visit somewhere


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

All of the above plus more on reptiles in the field, those working to protect them, stuff looking behind the seans at cf farms and conservation projects. Interviews with long term keepers, stuff on the history of keeping, more on the politics side and a lot more on world wide trade like cities figures and the truth on whats killing wild animals.

Basicly a cross of the current prk with a bit of reptiles magazine and the european reptilia with a dash of the old and now gone captive breeding/reptilian/vivairum magazines.

I dont ask for much do i?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Also some decent pics/posters.: victory:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

A classifieds page would be nice, and more Q & A's.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with less intrusive ads (majority in back) or more content. Ive stopped purchasing it because i found it was becoming a glorified UK reptile shop address book, which is a real shame. I understand the magazine needs funding but im sure most of the articles are not paid for.

Might pick another issue up in near future to see how things are progressing.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

info about crested geckos care page etc.put ads at the back all together so people can skip them if needs be.more q +a pages and more info about reps.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Crawl Cay boas! Yeah definitely more how-to kinda stuff. Step by step stuff like making dart frog vivs in the amhib section.


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

I would like to see some more competitions.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I briefly looked through the current issue today but didnt buy it as it seemed a little on the basic side. Not as basic and dull as some reptile magazines about but it seemed to be lacking something extra. I think it would be great to see a scientific review of herpetology and herpetoculture included if possible. A "new scientist" type review of the current work going on away from the hum drum of husbandry and breeding.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> Also what I would like to see much less of is an advert on nearly every other page, almost as bad as American reptile magazines.


I'm sorry but even with it's adverts, The Vivarium was a far better magazine than PRK!. But i'll give it the benefit of the doubt - early days.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> I briefly looked through the current issue today but didnt buy it as it seemed a little on the basic side. Not as basic and dull as some reptile magazines about but it seemed to be lacking something extra. I think it would be great to see a scientific review of herpetology and herpetoculture included if possible. A "new scientist" type review of the current work going on away from the hum drum of husbandry and breeding.


I agree Gaboon, it's very basic compared to say The Vivarium which had articles written by some amazing herpetoculturists/herpetologists etc - we need an in depth magazine over here.


----------



## si_griggs (Apr 28, 2009)

prk is a good read all round but think its getting like every other mag where its ads every other page i think you buy a mag for the articals on the subject not ads.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Alex M said:


> I agree Gaboon, it's very basic compared to say The Vivarium which had articles written by some amazing herpetoculturists/herpetologists etc - we need an in depth magazine over here.


Exactly. A rag that details journal papers but breaks them down into more manageable articles. This can be alongside the care and husbandry aspects.


----------



## lynzijones100 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am quite new to this as a hobby and instantly subscribed to your magazine so as not to have to hunt it down each month. i like how it varies from well known species to rare etc and think that it should shy away from everything we find common eg beardies and leo's but should not completely ignore the people new to the scene. i particularly enjoyed the section a few issues ago on local clubs and perhaps that could be a feature i also agree that adverts are alot of the magazine and rather than scattered throughout could be kept at the back with perhaps a classifieds? the how to was very good and more ideas like that for cheap make your own options of things would be good too. perhaps a pull out and keep care hseet in each issue?? or fac file pages (or something like it) something that could be collected and kept for reference etc!
other than that just keep up the good work
its good tohave a magazine on the market geared towards this type of thing finally!


----------

